
Show HN: Places traveled – leaving bread crumbs of your journeys - x-sam
https://gradients.sergii.ml/2019/12/31/places-traveled/
======
x-sam
Hello everyone,

I am the author and have this question every year before the New year: How was
this year? What new countries did I visit this year?

So I spent a couple of last evenings and developed a set of scripts wrapped
with Streamlit to fetch your data from Foursquare and visualize in different
ways with Altair.

The source code to run on your own data is on GitHub:
[https://github.com/lc0/traveled-dataviz](https://github.com/lc0/traveled-
dataviz)

PS: the code was written while being on the road, so it might need more of
polishing, but I wanted to post it before the end of the year :)

Enjoy your data and Happy New Year!

~~~
TCR19
Looks awesome, thanks for sharing!

